# Lipoma removal



## jliving77 (Jun 29, 2015)

My provider documented a dx of lipoma of other skin and subcutaneous tissue and excised a 9cm lipoma from the patient's neck, closed with steri-strips. The pathology report showed a benign lipoma. The patient signed an authorization for procedure 'remove skin mass posterior neck'. I don't know if my provider got the two mixed up as a removal of a mass is a different code than a subcutaneous removal of a lipoma. There is a huge price difference and the patient is self pay. I want to make sure that I charge the patient correctly. Can someone please verify if my code of 21555 is correct?
Thank you!


----------



## JesseL (Jun 30, 2015)

If it's full thickness (up to the subcutis) then bill it as the excision under the integumentary section.
If the removal is through the subcutis (deeper) then code the removal from the musculoskeletal section.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jul 10, 2015)

Regarding the consent issue: Since a lipoma is a type of mass, the consent should still be considered accurate. (The provider did remove a type of skin mass.)  I can only see this being a problem if a CPT code was written on the consent.


----------

